# Any Palominos out there?



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I just love your pics! 

I don't have a palomino my self but here is a pic of an adorable little palomino colt a good friend's mare had in May. (He has the stud too Cremello and bred a Buckskin filly from the same stud this year too.)


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Awww so cute! I've always wanted to have a baby and raise it till it's grown  But I don't know the first thing about caring for a foal :-(


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

My APHA mare Docs Golden Joy. 
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I adore palominos too! Here are "my" pally girls and boy, they all have the same mother. Tequila and King are full siblings. First is Cheyenne, who's 5 1/2, then Tequila, she's 28 months, and last but not least is King who's 4 months old now. 

Cheyenne.


















Tequila.


















King.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

My palomino, Apollo.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Charlie Horse this is him at 3








Now at 7 hes a monster 16.3hh out of a little 14hh mare....more affectionately called pigpen or jughead lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Our new addition, "baby with no name". He made his grand arrival Oct 17.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YellowHorse48 (Oct 11, 2013)

My 10yr old mare


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Love the dapples!!! ^^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YellowHorse48 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks, I like the dapples also


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

My baby boy Lynivan Ring Of Fire AKA Obi


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

I loooooooooovvvveeeeee Palominos!!! I love all of these pics!!! Here are my Palomino boys!!!!

My first horse, Sisco. He passed away suddenly last year. </3








My handsome man, Trader!!! Absolutely stunning if I do say so myself!!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

They're all so pretty!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Love these blondies. Here is my pretty palomino at 26 years old this year:


----------



## Roscoe (Sep 3, 2011)

My son's girl-----Faded Chocolate AKA "puddin" 12 year old registered Appy mare love of his life!


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm expecting a palomino foal at the end of april if that counts. I'll send pics then lol


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

My yearling Storm.


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh my goshhhhhhhhhhhh, Storm is super adorable!!! Gimme gimme!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Everyone has such gorgeous pallys!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> My son's girl-----Faded Chocolate AKA "puddin" 12 year old registered Appy mare love of his life!


I have 2 boys age 15 and 17, I hope your son continues to keep Puddin' as the love of his life!!! 😍 He is a handsome young man and she is a good looking pally!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

I only have a bay roan right now. I want my next horse to be a palomino though. Thanks for sharing every one


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is my pally (well 2 since sable popped out another) 

Sable is my 5 year old pally mare -she is 15.2 hh TWH. I got her as a 3 year old halter broke. First horse to actually own. 






Here is her colt 'Forbes'


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I love palominos, and have always wanted one. They are all beautiful, everyone of yours. Lucky ducky's!


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Get one, Linda!!!! You must!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sable is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

OO OO IVE GOT ONE!!! 

I've got my gelding Toby. I've had him for almost three months, but I've been riding him for a bit more than a year. He's a 15.2 hh Appendix (we think. There's no way to know for sure) he's round about 10 years old. He's lazy, but when he wants to go, he goes!

The picture is him and I when he was just arriving at our farm, August 16th. Excuse he's bad I look :wink:

Edit:sorry it's sideways!! My ipad always makes the pics go crooked


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's a picture of my baby on her second birthday. Funny, I had never cared for palominos, but when I started looking for a horse after almost 40 years away from them, something just drew me to her ad. I think it was fate. I had been looking for a 10-12 year old gelding and wound up with a 2 year old filly. She has been PERFECT. Sweet, calm, gentle, and totally bombproof.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

^^^ 
Beautiful horse!!! I was like that too, I never liked pallys till I saw my boy, and he was the most beautiful horse ever!!! I love how I chose him. I'd never really met him, and I didn't have any treats, but I stood at the fence and he stood there and just looked at me and interacted with me. I decided for sure to get him a few months later (he was at my lesson place and they were in no hurry to sell) me and Toby are a perfect match. I love my boy 

Attached picture:Toby this morning


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I wasn't looking for a palomino either. And when I first met my boy he belonged to my mom's friend and I thought he was weird because his eyes were light brown and I always found them weird. But it turns out that we were the same kind of weird so it all worked out


----------



## MidnightDestiny (Jul 17, 2013)

My favorite color is Palomino!
( Btw, loving Apollo(; )


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is my baby girl. SUCH a sweetie....love this little thing.  

She is a 7 month old appaloosa filly. 

















How can you not love this little face with those BIG mare ears? lol









I have wanted a palomino for forever.....and I finally got a sweet little baby.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

What a CUTE Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks MsLady! I adore her  My husband is riding her for me now (the ultimate satisfaction in training a horse -'husband friendly' haha). I'm almost 6 months pregnant and called it quits for now. I miss it terribly and I cannot wait to get back in the saddle!


----------



## pebbs (Mar 5, 2012)

Shakoba my "golden prince"


----------



## pebbs (Mar 5, 2012)

Maiya...Shakoba's mom.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

It is one of my goals to own a pally at some point in my life!


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Roux said:


>


Oh my goodness. I can't even.


----------



## srminiatures (Feb 21, 2014)

I had a palomino MFT but he passed away







, but I own now a palomino tovero mini stallion







and a dunalino mini stallion


----------



## srminiatures (Feb 21, 2014)

pebbs said:


> Shakoba my "golden prince"


what breed??? Hes so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Kyla815 (Jan 30, 2013)

This is my mare, shortly after I got her and a blurry "action" shot from this last fall. Sorry if the pics are huge!


----------



## BarrelRacerHeart (Oct 13, 2013)

I love palominos! ^-^ Thank you for sharing.  You all have such beautiful horses.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

My dad and his mare Lacey. If its my dads horse, its kind of mine, right?? The other one is me riding her twoish years ago. Love everyone's pictures!


----------

